# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Tươi ngon món gỏi cá Trích - Phú Quốc

## hangnt

Ở vùng đảo xa sôi của nước ta - Đảo Phú Quốc - có loại cá mà cách đây chục năm về trước thì nó không có giá trị về kinh tế, đó là con Cá Trích. Ngư dân vùng biển đã từ rất lâu đã biết chế biến các món ăn hết sức độc đáo từ loại cá giàu dinh dưỡng này. Ví dụ như: gỏi, hấp, làm chả, nhúng dấm... Cái mà bà con ngư dân luôn được thưởng thức đó là sự tươi ngon của biển mà ở những thành phố lớn khó mà có được.


Vốn là dân xứ Bắc, chúng tôi không mấy mặn mà với nhiều món gỏi. Nhưng, khi lần đầu đặt chân tới đảo Phú Quốc và chứng kiến người dân xứ đảo hồ hởi nhặt những con cá trích thật tươi mang về làm gỏi đãi khách, chúng tôi lại nhanh chóng bị thuyết phục. Cách làm món gỏi cá trích thì khá đơn giản vì mọi thứ đều là “cây nhà lá vườn”, nhưng khâu chuẩn bị lại là quan trọng, góp phần làm món ăn thêm hoàn hảo.

Cá trích mang về cạo sạch vảy rồi rửa thật sạch, sau đó thái mỏng ra từng miếng một. Kế đến vắt lấy nước cốt chanh, ớt thái mỏng thành sợi, củ hành tây thái nhỏ rồi trộn đều. Bánh tráng, rau sống, dừa khô là những thứ không thể thiếu trong món ăn dân dã này. Rau thì luôn có trong các cánh rừng nguyên sinh của đảo, dừa thì được cư dân trồng rất nhiều, còn bánh tráng thì phải là do chính người dân Phú Quốc tự làm để có hương vị riêng biệt, vừa dày vừa dẻo lại vừa to. Loại bánh tráng này, khi cuốn với gỏi cá trích, không bị bể và ăn rất ngon miệng. Đây cũng là nét đặc trưng của nghề làm bánh tráng ở Phú Quốc.



Món gỏi đã nhanh chóng thuyết phục chúng tôi.

Món gỏi cá trích luôn hiện diện trong các quán ăn, nhà hàng ở Phú Quốc với giá khá dễ chịu, trung bình 30.000 đồng/dĩa hai người ăn. Có một điều người dân Phú Quốc luôn lưu ý thực khách là khi ăn gỏi cá trích phải uống chút rượu sim, bởi cá trích có rất nhiều đạm và còn tươi sống, khi ăn gỏi cá dùng chút ít chất men để tốt cho tiêu hóa.

Khi mới dọn lên, món gỏi cá trích khiến chúng tôi ngại đụng đũa. Một dĩa gồm những miếng thịt nạc dọc xương sống của cá trích trộn với nước cốt chanh có nêm muối, đường, hành phi… Một dĩa rau rừng toàn như loại chưa từng nếm qua. Một chén dừa nạo. Một chén nước chấm và một dĩa bánh tráng được nhúng bằng nước cốt dừa, vừa dai vừa không dính.

Nhưng cứ trải bánh tráng ra dĩa, sắp lên đủ loại rau, ít dừa nạo và cuối cùng là miếng cá trích. Cuốn lại. Từ từ đưa vào miệng, vị mềm giòn, ngòn ngọt, chua chua của cá, vị béo của dừa và lạc rang hoà trong cái vị cay cay, chan chát của rau rừng cứ tan dần trong miệng, khiến cho bất kỳ ai khi có cơ hội thưởng thức lần đầu thì sẽ thấy là lạ, lần thứ hai thấy ngon và rồi nghiện ăn món này lúc nào không hay.




Món gỏi cá trích luôn hiện diện trong các quán ăn, nhà hàng ở Phú Quốc
với giá khá dễ chịu, trung bình 30.000 đồng/dĩa hai người ăn.
Từ món ăn dân dã của các ngư dân làng chài Phú Quốc, gỏi cá trích đã trở thành món ăn khoái khẩu của nhiều thực khách. Không những thế, gỏi cá trích hiện đang chiếm lĩnh trong thực đơn của các quán ăn, nhà hàng sang trọng. Sự lên ngôi của gỏi cá trích đã góp phần nâng cao nét đẹp vốn có của Phú Quốc trong cái nhìn của du khách.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour TP.HCM - Phú Quốc - TP.HCM 3 ngày 2 đêm giá 1.379.000VNĐ/Khách* - *Tour TP.HCM - Phu Quoc - TP.HCM 3 ngay 2 đem gia 1.379.000VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *Tour du lịch Phú Quốc* - *Tour du lich Phú Quốc*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào *du lịch Phú Quốc* - *du lich Phu Quoc*

----------

